# Newbie Battery Questions



## jrns281 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Guys and I for one enjoy reading on many topics and gaining on my experience from them. Well, I have a simple "Dogbone" layout tied in with a oval along the perimeter (layout is 13'x10'). Not very big and will not be expanding for a couple of years. My kids/boys are 4 & 6 and love to run our AC 0-4-0 loco and freight cars. I do plan on adding a GP 40 Locomotive with sound but that would be it. I want to run Battery power and to increase my kids enjoyment of running the trains and me being as involved in the maintenance of cleaning the track. Given that I want to add sound and a wireless system to both locomotives. As with everything, costs is an issue and being that will mainly be used by my kids, I just need something simple where my kids can throttle and push buttons to produce sounds. I was thinking of a QSI "Magnum" system but I am kindly asking for some advice. 

Again, I thank you for your kind advice and knowledge you guys are willing to share.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

My first sound and battery powered engine I looked for the cheapest also, but still had quality, my thinking was if you are 50 ft away from maybe Pheonix or Dallee sound system, would my 6 year old tell the difference, I went with RCS battery install and the Dallee sound system, the RCS has a couple buttons on it, and small enough for my sons hands, the Dallee sound system fit my budget for first time sound. I am sure other people will let you know whta they did, but my advice is always read and research a lot before purchasing.

tom h


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Preface: Do your Homework on this, it's worth the effort! 

I too decided the RCS Brand of Control, but began with their EVO Throttles....the EVO's operate with a simple 2 stick radio (like an RC Car) and can trigger sound and directional lighting if you want. I recently purchased a few of the "Specials" close-outs from Tony, and dug up a few radios too...minus the Battery/Charger one can be into RC Control for less than $100...now that is pretty cost effective! 

Looking over the Slope tender I have here, it appears to me that everything "might" go into the shell which would allow operation w/o a trail car. Not that a trail car is bad (how I started) but it is another option. 

My boys (5 & 4) can operate the RCS TX-24 (deck card sized) remote with ease as well! It has been and continues to be a great choice for control of our trains. 

I have one loco fitted with Dallee sound, an LGB switcher, it works for the kids...even if a little "rough" for me...I've not heard their steam sounds so I can't comment. I use(d) Sierra for my Steamers. 

Here is a link to the EVO Page : 

http://evo-rc.net/home.php 

and the RCS for comparison: 

http://www.rcs-rc.com/index.php 

for further info you could give this guy a call, he has been Very Helpful to us! He is my RCS/EVO Rep. 

Dave Goodson 425-823-3507 

Good Luck, and if I can be of any help, please don't hesitate to ask! 

cale


----------



## jrns281 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the information, I have thought about the RCS alternative and am actually leaning that way. I think that since my sons play with the trains 4-8 hours a weekend, I would like to use a trail car with a long lasting battery. I have read of using for example a 14.4volt Dewalt cordless drill battery. Is it possible to attach the trail car behind the tender and my kids love the tender? I also like the TX-24 controller for them as their are sounds buttons.

Thanks again for the continued help.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes, you can do Trail car thru the tender....

_actually you could do tender with batt and a trail car with batt....double the pleasure/double the fun!....(sorry got carried away!)_


with my 14.4v consisting of (2) 7.2v Nicad packs (as supplied by Dave) I get 3-5 hours with my Bachmann Annie...that of course will vary upon amount of track and total cars in tow.... 

here is a link of my first ever install...It consisted of a 18v drill pack in an AMS Stock car with an EVO throttle running to a Bachmann 45 tonner controlled by a Futaba radio: 

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=42328&SearchTerms=drill,batteries 

A trail car set up with an RCS Elite/Basic Throttle would be nearly identical... 

Tony of RCS makes all sorts of oddities to aid in the install, esp with a trail car! 

The horn and bell buttons do get the most use on my TX-24 when the boys are operating! 

cale


----------



## jrns281 (Dec 9, 2008)

Cale,

I think that for my kids, the RCS TX-24 with the Elite-3 package will work best for my layout. You said you added sound with the Dalle System. Any recommendations on a dealer. I will be utilizing a trail car and I do not think the slope tender will provide much space for all the electronics needed.

Thanks again.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Sound Dealer:
You can buy direct from Dallas of Dallee and I would...

http://www.dallee.com/

Dallee Electronics, Inc. [[email protected]]


He does not have sounds avail online, but he can play them for you if you give him a call.

though you may find an Aristo-Craft Dallee card say from Ridgeroad for about $86. Those particular cards are not programmed the same as the "Steam Locomotive Sound Sustems" avail from Dallas...How do I know? I have one (see above) and you can't just blow the horn...it has a series of random horn/whistle blast avail and it cycles thru to the next in line each time you trigger it with the TX- it's described as "Auto-Horn / Whistle play patterns". Now Dallas will re-program it for you, for $35...which gets you close to his price of $109 for the "SLSS" that needs no programming. 

Again, I'd just buy direct from Dallas, he seems to be a fair guy, and has been responsive to email and tele calls. Now some will prob jump in and toss Dallee out with the bath water (it is a mono card---chuff stops when whistle sounds-you're kids will never notice), but it appears to me that you are looking for a reasonably priced sound card to keep the kids interested that will operate with the RCS brand of control? if so, Dallee may fit the bill?

There is another I like: http://www.smallscalerailway.com/ but unlike Dallee the bell and whistle are not TX trigger-able, all those sounds are played according to the voltage being applied to the card...ie: faster you go, whistle plays different sound, slow down the bell begins...See their website for further...Again, this chap seems to be a nice fellow and there are a few here that aren't interested in triggers and have praised this little card! 

RCS Dealer:
Dave Goodson of NWRCS...number listed above

http://dnkgoods.home.mindspring.com/index.html 
Cale

Since Sierra Soundtraxx quit the LS Market, the only other real alternative for me and my RCS are Phoenix (more cash, of which I am not privy to).


----------

